# Partage Internet qui ne fonctionne pas



## Trudo (14 Mars 2008)

J'ai configuré mon iMac Intel sous Leopard pour qu'il diffuse internet par Airport mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Ça marché une fois sous Tiger et à ce que je me rappel, l'icone dans la barre de menu avait des barres noires en plus de la flèche. Pourquoi ça marche pas ?


----------



## Trudo (14 Mars 2008)

Personne ne peux m'expliquer pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas ? L'icone Airport dans la barre de menus est-ce normal ?


----------



## Trudo (15 Mars 2008)

Le macbook voit un réseau mais ne peut se connecter car il lui faut un mot de passe et je n'en ai pas mis. Si j'en met un, il se connecte mais Internet ne fonctionne pas quant même. Si je configure le Macbook pour que ce soit lui qui partage son Internet au lieu de l'iMac, j'ai le même problème. Sur le screenshot on peut lire ceci :

Airport possède une adresse IP locale et n'est peut être pas en mesure d'accéder à Internet. Ça veut dire quoi ?

Même si vous n'avez pas de réponse, donnez moi un petit indice. L'icone Airport dans la barre de menu est grisé. Est-ce normal ? Peut-être que c'est mon modem câble RCA de Cogeco qui fou le trouble... Je suis écoeuré en maudit de perdre mon temps avec ces deux Mac qui ne marche pas.


----------



## twinworld (15 Mars 2008)

vous avez essayé de vous connecter à internet en reliant vos portables et votre borne par un  ethernet ? J'ai pas encore installé Leopard, donc je sais pas ce qui a changé. Mais sous Tiger, il me semble que j'ai déjà eu des amis qui sont venus chez moi avec leur portable et qui se sont connectés au net, sans que j'aie été obligé d'activer l'option "partage internet". J'ai mis un mot de passe. Je le saisis à l'ouverture pour eux, et puis voilà. Ma question, vous pouvez configurer votre borne sans le partage, puis essayer de vous connecter au web avec un ordi ?


----------



## Trudo (15 Mars 2008)

J'ai pas de borne. J'ai un iMac Intel et un Macbook Intel. Je configure un des deux pour partager Internet et ça marche pas. L'ordinateur source est branché avec un câble réseau dans le modem câble.


----------



## twinworld (15 Mars 2008)

Trudo a dit:


> J'ai pas de borne.


Désolé, mais dans votre exemple la connexion qui est sélectionnée, c'est Airport. Comme Airport c'est pour des connexions par borne, j'ai pensé que vous en aviez une. Quand vous sélectionnez "connexion Ethernet" ca dit quoi ?


----------



## Trudo (15 Mars 2008)

Le problème provient peut être de ça :
*
"Airport possède une adresse IP locale et n'est peut être pas en mesure d'accéder à Internet."* Ça veut dire quoi ?

Quand je boot le Macbook en Windows Xp, je peux me connecter également mais je n'ai pas accès à Internet non plus. J'ai message qui à peu près la même chose que celui cité plus haut. 
*
"Vous ne pouvez peut-être pas vous accéder à Internet  ou à des ressources réseaux. Ce problème se produit  parce que le réseau n'a pas attribué d'adresse à l'Ordinateur."
*
Donc il faut savoir pourquoi le iMac n'attribue pas d'adresse IP et là on aura peut être trouver le problème.


----------



## Trudo (15 Mars 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> Désolé, mais dans votre exemple la connexion qui est sélectionnée, c'est Airport. Comme Airport c'est pour des connexions par borne, j'ai pensé que vous en aviez une. Quand vous sélectionnez "connexion Ethernet" ca dit quoi ?




C'est configuré par DHCP et ça dit :
_
"Ethernet intégré est actuellement actif et possède l'adresse IP 24,122,xxx.xx" 

_


----------



## greensource (15 Mars 2008)

J'ai la même config que toi, mis à part le modem (freebox).
Primo oui l'icône grisé c'est normal rassure toi ^^
Secundo je t'envoies les screen:
L'iMac d'abord(celui qui est connecté à la Freebox)









Ensuite le MacBook:





Donc en gros sur l'iMac qui partage la connexion: AirPort est en Automatique Ethernet Intégré aussi
Sur le MacBook qui reçoit, j'ai que AirPort d'activé en automatique aussi.
Dit moi si ça ne marche toujours pas. Je sais que j'avais eu un truc bizarre aussi au début.


----------



## twinworld (15 Mars 2008)

Trudo a dit:


> *"Airport possède une adresse IP locale et n'est peut être pas en mesure d'accéder à Internet."* Ça veut dire quoi ?


Airport = nom de la borne internet
si vous n'avez pas de borne, vous ne pouvez pas vous connecter à internet via une borne. 

Essayez de désactiver Airport, pour obliger votre ordi à utiliser la connexion par câble, et essayez de désactiver le partage, juste pour voir si vous pouvez au moins vous connecter avec un ordi.


----------



## Trudo (15 Mars 2008)

Greensource,

J'ai les mêmes config que toi.

Twinworld,

J'ai essayé mais le Macbook ne peut avoir accès à Internet quant même. Le Imac qui partage sa connection Internet via Airport mais qui est branché par Ethernet au modem-câble est la source du problème. Pour être certains que mon iMac n'est pas défectueux j'ai essayé l'inverse (Macbook connecté Ethernet et partage) et ça change rien. Donc je suis à bout...


----------



## greensource (15 Mars 2008)

Tes deux Macs sont sous Leopard? C'est fou ça, as tu essayé de désactiver toutes les autres connexions?


----------



## twinworld (15 Mars 2008)

Trudo a dit:


> J'ai essayé mais le Macbook ne peut avoir accès à Internet quant même. Le Imac qui partage sa connection Internet via Airport mais qui est branché par Ethernet au modem-câble est la source du problème. Pour être certains que mon iMac n'est pas défectueux j'ai essayé l'inverse (Macbook connecté Ethernet et partage) et ça change rien. Donc je suis à bout...


la question c'était de savoir si UN SEUL ordi, branché sur internet via câble et en DESACTIVANT LE PARTAGE pouvait se connecter. Il faut au moins qu'un des deux puisse se connecter avant d'activer le partage.


----------



## Trudo (15 Mars 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> la question c'était de savoir si UN SEUL ordi, branché sur internet via câble et en DESACTIVANT LE PARTAGE pouvait se connecter. Il faut au moins qu'un des deux puisse se connecter avant d'activer le partage.



La connection Internet en Ethernet a toujours bien fonctionné et fonctionne toujours.


----------



## Trudo (15 Mars 2008)

greensource a dit:


> Tes deux Macs sont sous Leopard? C'est fou ça, as tu essayé de désactiver toutes les autres connexions?



Les deux sont sous Leopard. J'ai aussi essayé avec ma vieille installation Tiger et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus. Je viens de désactiver toutes les connections sauf ethernet et Airport et ça change rien. 

Pensez-vous que le soutien technique Apple est assez compétent pour résoudre ce problème ?


----------



## Trudo (15 Mars 2008)

Greensource j'ai vu tes screenshots et j'ai les mêmes à part que moi ça dit que Airport ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et ne peut accéder à Internet. Toi on voit bien que tu es connecté à l'ordinateur d'Isabelle Duchesne. 

Ça semble vraiment être un problème d'adresse IP que l'iMac n'est pas capable de donner.

merci beaucoup.


----------



## twinworld (15 Mars 2008)

Trudo a dit:


> Greensource j'ai vu tes screenshots et j'ai les mêmes à part que moi ça dit que Airport ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et ne peut accéder à Internet.


A part aussi que chez vous, l'option "se connecter à un nouveau réseau" est activée alors qu'elle ne l'est pas chez Greensource. 



Trudo a dit:


> Pensez-vous que le soutien technique Apple est assez compétent pour résoudre ce problème ?


Essayez de voir avec eux. Qui ne tente rien n'a rien.


----------



## jojosucks (7 Avril 2008)

j'ai EXACTEMENT le même souci.

Je crois que c'est un problème DNS car j'arrive à pinger l'adresse ip de google.fr mais pas le nom de domaine.

Enfin bref, si vous avez une solution désormais, je suis preneur


----------



## Trudo (7 Avril 2008)

jojosucks a dit:


> j'ai EXACTEMENT le même souci.
> 
> Je crois que c'est un problème DNS car j'arrive à pinger l'adresse ip de google.fr mais pas le nom de domaine.
> 
> Enfin bref, si vous avez une solution désormais, je suis preneur



Le problème n'est pas réglé mais je n'ai pas chercher à le faire non plus. Si vous trouvez une solution, faite moi le savoir ici.

Désolé.


----------



## machoire (28 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous, j'ai également un problème de la sorte.
Je possède un imac et un macbook.
Internet fonctionne en wifi via freebox et airport express.
Lorsque mon réseau n'est pas sécurisé, les deux reçoivent le net en wifi.
Lorsque je sécurise mon wifi avec une clé wep ou autre, le macbook ne capte plus rien !
Je sélectionne le réseau dans les ondes en haut à droite, tape la clé wep ou wpa, le macbook se connecte 2 secondes et se déconnecte aussitôt.

Actuellement j'ai cré un réseau fermé mais je préfèrerai sécurisé celui-ci, notamment pour mes enfants.

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------

